# Looking for a share / part loan / riding near Brighton



## Caramac71 (29 September 2017)

My daughter has just started at Sussex Uni (in Falmer).  She'd love to find a horse to ride locally but as she's new to the area she doesn't really know where to look.

Can anyone suggest any Facebook groups, riding clubs, tack shops etc where she might be able to find adverts to contact or put up a wanted post please?


----------



## Sussexbythesea (29 September 2017)

I'm West Sussex based rather than East Sussex and look on West Sussex riders, Sussex horse community, Anything horsey Sussex, Horse store Sussex. 

I think I might have seen your daughter post on an FB page


----------



## Caramac71 (29 September 2017)

Sussexbythesea said:



			I'm West Sussex based rather than East Sussex and look on West Sussex riders, Sussex horse community, Anything horsey Sussex, Horse store Sussex. 

I think I might have seen your daughter post on an FB page 

Click to expand...

Great, thank you


----------



## teapot (4 October 2017)

Has she joined the uni riding club?


----------



## Caramac71 (4 October 2017)

teapot said:



			Has she joined the uni riding club?
		
Click to expand...

Yes but she gets the impression it's not very established as yet, she thinks it's possibly more a social thing as hey don't seem to have a competition team. They do arrange weekly lessons which are for all abilities but these haven't started yet. 

I think she's missing having something to care for as much as the riding to be honest, so even if the weekly lessons turn out to be worthwhile I suspect she'll still be keen to find a local share if she can.


----------

